

Show HN: VersionHistory.io – Manage and communicate your product updates - versionhistory
http://www.versionhistory.io

======
negativeview
In theory, I'm right in your target market. I've been considering a good way
to keep my handful of users up to date with small changes that aren't big
enough to be immediately visible.

But I'm just not feeling it.

In the FAQ, you try to distance yourself from the way that blog posts are
used. But, and this is big, blog posts can be used exactly like it seems
VisionHistory is designed to be used. I could post nothing but a bullet list
on a blog. Just because most people don't doesn't remove that possibility.

I was intrigued enough, given my current desire to have/make a solution to
this, to check out the pricing page. So it's not that I was completely
uninterested. But I wasn't interested enough to pay the prices listed and I
don't know what you could add that would change that. It just seems to solve
too small of a problem.

~~~
versionhistory
Definitely fair points. I appreciate the feedback!

We are hoping some of the features that a blog can't (or at least not easily)
provide would make people want to covert. For example, your customers can
subscribe to be notified of updates automatically, easily search through the
version updates, submit feature requests to you, download a printer friendly
version, etc. all from one nice interface.

Of course if some feature does come to mind that you think would make you want
to transition if we added it, do let me know. I'm always open to ideas!

You're right -- it is a small problem that needs solving but one that we've
seen time and again from building our own Web applications. So we're happy to
solve it and see if there's a larger market of SaaS apps (and others) that
could benefit from it.

------
versionhistory
Scott here from VersionHistory.io. Happy to answer any questions! Or if you
have any feedback (good or bad), I'd love to hear it. Thanks!

